# Intermittent flame on Heat&Glo SL-750TR-IPI-E



## YellowDemon71 (Nov 18, 2021)

Have intermittent flame when trying to start my Heat&Glo NG fireplace. 
Model SL-750TR-IPI-E
I tried cleaning the pilot assembly. Same issue. 
I replaced the pilot assembly. Problem continues. 
I replaced gas valve. Same problem. 

What am I missing. 
Thanks


----------



## Lennox65 (Nov 19, 2021)

YellowDemon71 said:


> Have intermittent flame when trying to start my Heat&Glo NG fireplace.
> Model SL-750TR-IPI-E
> I tried cleaning the pilot assembly. Same issue.
> I replaced the pilot assembly. Problem continues.
> ...


Well, the IPI module and the 3v power adapter are the only things left that you have not replaced. I would start with checking the wall switch and work my way to the IPI module, checking power at each step.


----------



## YellowDemon71 (Nov 19, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> Well, the IPI module and the 3v power adapter are the only things left that you have not replaced. I would start with checking the wall switch and work my way to the IPI module, checking power at each step.


Well, I check the switch by removing and connecting the wires together. The ignitor started right up and flame never turned off. 
I decided to removed the new gas valve and pilot assembly and put original ones on. Everything worked great. I can return both items no problem. 
Thanks for your help. 
Have a great holiday.


----------

